# The wonderful lives of Spot and Hopper



## Spot (Jun 15, 2010)

I have two female rabbits named Spot and Hopper.Spot is around 8 years old and can be mean.You have to let Spot approach you or there is a chance that she will lunge.I think part of the reason for this behavior is because she has never been spayed.She gets fresh fruits and vegetables with pellets and hay everyday.She is free to roam in her rabbit run and she likes it.The last few days she has been acting different and it worries meShe isn't out hopping around as much as usual.She is acting better today though.I went out the sweep her pen and she peeped her head out of her house.I hope it's just something simple like gas.Whatever it is doesn't stop her from eating lol so I don't think it's too serious.I know that she has been coming out at night so maybe she likes to stay in her house and rest all day:?

Hopper is my new bunny.She turned a month old today.I know that she should still be with her mother because she is so young but she starting eating pellets at a young age.I know that I have previously posted that the bunny was over 8 weeks old but that is what the breeder told me.According to the breeder,she got confused with another rabbit.I have only had Hopper since last Friday and we already like each other.I come up to her hutch everyday and she is there waiting to be petted,and of course I do pet her.I like to put her on her harness and let her graze on the grass.When I try to put the harness on her she doesn't struggle at all so she must know that she's going to get some grass.She hates going back in her hutch but I pet her to calm her down.Hopper gets fresh hay and pellets everyday.I wish I could give her fruits and vegetables but she's not old enough:grumpy:

Here are some pictures of:

Spot:











Hopper:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2010)

Both of your girls are just adorable..but i absolutely love Spot...she is just so pretty.

Also glad to hear things are going well with your new girl Hopper..she's just precious..


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2010)

We are all thanking youI agree that Spot is very pretty.I never would have thought that I would win her at a fair!I am excited to see what Hopper will looklike when she is fully grown.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 15, 2010)

I love your 2 kids!!!!!


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you!I was hoping to introduce Hopper to Spot but another rabbit has been introduced to Spot before and got aggressive.Is it too late for Spot to have a rabbit friend?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't think so. Just do in neutral area and be close in case something were to happen


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok.Yaaaaaay!If I do decide to I will just take it slowly and wait until Hopper gets bigger


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 15, 2010)

Sounds like a plan. You can start now while Hopper is small and just let meet Spot through the bars of his cage. 

I have a bonded trio. 1 big female, 1 medium and small boys


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2010)

That's cool and I might start soon.I am still going to think about it though


----------



## Spot (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes!Hopper is trusting me more!!!Now when I put her harness on her she just sits there and she lets me pick her up easilyI was sitting on the ground and she actually layed down beside me!I know that this probablyisn't really exciting to most people but it is to me:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 16, 2010)

That's wonderful news. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Spot (Jun 16, 2010)

I will


----------



## Spot (Jun 17, 2010)

Good news!Spot is acting normal again!I built her a new(and bigger)house and she seems very happy.I don't know what was wrong with her though.As for Hopper,well,she is very very hyper today.When I opened her cage door she went crazy and tried to jump into my arms!I am soooo happy everything is back to normal:biggrin:


----------



## Jaded (Jun 17, 2010)

Gorjus!!!


----------



## Spot (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks:biggrin:


----------



## Spot (Jun 26, 2010)

Lately Spot's behavior has changed and Ilike the new behavior.She seems a lot more friendlier.I can pet her without being hesitant now!She comes up to me now everytime I walk by her cage.What could have made her behave so nicely?Could it be because she has a large space to roam around now?I am very happy.Hopper is growing.I can tell a difference when I pick her up.Me and her are starting to trust each other a lot more now!I'm happy everything is going good!


----------



## Spot (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi everybody!I haven't been on in a while and I just wanted to give an update on how Spot and Hopper are doing!They are both doing great and they are currently living together happily.Hopper has grown a lot and has become less afraid of people and my dog Minnie.Spot on the other hand has become very protective of Hopper and grunts at me and lunges.But after I pet her a little bit she becomes nicer.I will try to post a picture of Hopper!


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 4, 2010)

That is awesome they are doing well. Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Ty, Welcome back!

Can't wait for new pics, that's for sure. How is everyone? What's been going on w/ you guys?


----------



## Spot (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi everybody!Sorry I haven't posted about Spot and Hopper in many months.There's been a lot going on!Spot and Hopper are still living together and Hopper has grown a very large amount.Hopper will be a year old within the next few months too.I will try to get some pictures but it's cold here right now although the snow melted a few days ago.Nice to talk to you all again!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Ty where are those pictures? :biggrin::big wink::rollseyes:lookaround

Susan


----------



## Spot (Feb 26, 2012)

I hate to announce but spot passed away this afternoon.She was 10 1/2 years old.:in tears::nerves1:rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 26, 2012)

:sad:


----------

